
PEP 594 – Removing dead batteries from the standard library - JoshuaRLi
https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0594/
======
vpribish
so good to see this getting attention. Wish they could clean up fileinput,
getopt, optparse, and argparse though. there should be one clear, obvious, way
to do command line args.

